# Old Crest Train Engineer vs. G Scale Graphics Trackside RC or standard MRC6200



## phasenyager (8 mo ago)

We recently redesigned the backyard as well as the garden railroad. My equipment sat unused for a few years and corrosion set in. I have a old MRC 6200 that still functions, a good Crest power supply but the Train Engineer remote board was corroded and I have been unable to clean it sufficiently to get it to power up. I have only one loop of approx 200ft running one train at a time with one siding.

My question is should I....???
A. Keep it simple and use the MRC 6200 until it burns up
B. Try to find an old Crest Train Engineer remote on ebay for $100-$160
C. Switch to G Scale Graphics Trackside R/C unit and power it with my Crest 10amp power pack
Any experience with these units is all welcomed.
Thanks!
Paul H


----------



## Dachshund Tim (3 mo ago)

phasenyager said:


> We recently redesigned the backyard as well as the garden railroad. My equipment sat unused for a few years and corrosion set in. I have a old MRC 6200 that still functions, a good Crest power supply but the Train Engineer remote board was corroded and I have been unable to clean it sufficiently to get it to power up. I have only one loop of approx 200ft running one train at a time with one siding.
> 
> My question is should I....???
> A. Keep it simple and use the MRC 6200 until it burns up
> ...


I've been using the G Scale Graphics R/C unit for a few years and it works well. Batteries in the remote last a long time. I don't have his latest version, I have the one before it. I haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you have no issues with the 6200, run it until it blows up it's output transistor.

Then I'd go G scale graphics unless you get a deal you cannot refuse on the used Aristo stuff.

Greg


----------



## phasenyager (8 mo ago)

Greg Elmassian said:


> If you have no issues with the 6200, run it until it blows up it's output transistor.
> 
> Then I'd go G scale graphics unless you get a deal you cannot refuse on the used Aristo stuff.
> 
> Greg


Good advice Greg. Alwyas appreciate your posts and input. 
Paul H


----------

